# .VOB Video komprimieren



## _Alex_ (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo User

Hab den Auftrag bekommen, ein Video zu konvertieren. Es liegt im .VOB-Format vor und soll auf einem Acer Bildschirm (welcher, weiss ich nicht genau) abgespielt werden. Momentan ruckelt es ziemlich, das Video ist recht hochwertig.

Was muss ich nun ändern, damit das Ruckeln weggeht? Ich hab leider keine Software zur Verfügung und würde mich auch freuen, wenn ihr mir ein Tool empfehlen könnt.

Die Enddatei sollte dann ein .VOB oder noch besser .AVI sein, da diese Formate vom Cardreader, der am Bildschirm hängt, auch erkannt werden.

MFG


----------



## Bratkartoffel (16. Mai 2011)

Hi,

VOB ist ein (Container-)Format, welches überwiegend auf DVDs verwendet wird. Als Codec kommt hier der schon etwas betagte MPEG2 (Video) zum Einsatz, dementsprechend groß ist dann halt auch das Video.

Da MPEG2 schon sehr lange in Gebrauch ist, wurde der Codec schon ziemlich gut optimiert, ich denke kaum dass es an Rechenleistung mangelt wenn du so ein Video abspielen willst. Viel eher denke ich, dass der Cardreader hier der Flaschenhals ist.

Zur Konvertierung nehm ich eigentlich immer Avidemux her, das gibts auch für Windows. Hier würde ich entweder einen anderen Codec nehmen (zum Beispiel XViD / DiVX) oder das Video halt von der Auflösung her kleiner machen (geht über Filter).

Gruß
BK


----------



## _Alex_ (16. Mai 2011)

Hi Bratkartoffel

Erstmal vielen Dank für deine rasche Antwort.

Habe die Software installiert und das Video geöffnet. Hier die Eigenschaften des Videos:

Codec: MPEG
Bildgrösse: 720x576 (das ist ja gar nicht mal so gross)
16:9
Bildrate: 25'000 fps
Dauer: 5:31

Ich kann aus irgendeinem Grund den XViD/DiVX-Codec nicht auswählen? Weisst du warum? Das wählt man doch da links bei "Videospur" aus?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (16. Mai 2011)

Hi _Alex_,

habe hier gerade keinen Avidemux zur Hand, ich melde mich dann heute Abend von zu Hause aus nochmal hier.
Soweit ich weiß nennt sich das etwas anders (also nicht direkt divx / xvid)...

// Edit: Laut diesem Link hier sollte "MPEG-4 ASP" das richtige sein.

Gruß
BK


----------



## _Alex_ (16. Mai 2011)

Ja, ist MPEG-4 APS. Habs überlesen.

Video ist konvertiert, hab's jetzt mal nicht komprimiert. Werde damit morgen zum Auftraggeber gehen und mal ausprobieren, ob es was gebracht hat.

Leider habe ich aber auch die Vermutung, dass es am Card Reader liegt. Naja, lassen wir uns überraschen )

Einen wunderschönen Abend noch!


----------



## _Alex_ (17. Mai 2011)

Also, hab es soeben getestet.

Der Cardreader reklamierte "Codec not supported". Ich hab allerdings bei einem anderen Card Reader, auf dem Zufällig ein Video lief, gesehen, das dort die *ganze *DVD (also mit den IFO und BUP Dateien) auf die Karte kopiert wurde.

Werde gleich nochmal hingehen, um dies zu testen. Wenn es funktioniert, dann ist das Problem gelöst, und zwar leichter als gedacht 

Also, bis gleich.


----------



## _Alex_ (17. Mai 2011)

So, die Videos werden abgespielt. Nun aber wieder mit Ruckler/ horizontale Verschiebungen des Bildes.

Könnte dies sein, weil das Video ein 16:9 und das Video 4:3 Format hat? Das es dann da beim "Umrechnen" zu störungen kommt?

D.h. die .VOB-Datei müsste nur ins 4:3-Format konvertiert werden. Werde ich dann mal probieren, heute hab ich leider keine Zeit mehr.


----------



## _Alex_ (20. Mai 2011)

Das mit dem Konvertieren auf 4:3 bringt auch nix.

Hab nun eine Speicherkarte, wo ein Video drauf ist, dass einwandfrei und ohne Ruckler auf demselben Bildschirm abgespielt wird. Hab dann mal beide mit Avidemux geöffnet und die Eingeschaften verglichen- beide haargenau die gleichen Einstellungen (ausser mit Audio, aber Audio brauchen wir nicht). Hab das Video von mir auch auf dem Player probiert, wo das andere ohne Probleme abgespielt wird - hat auch nicht geklappt.

An was könnte es also noch liegen? Mir gehen langsam die Ideen aus. Wäre dankbar für jeden Tipp.

P.s. beim Öffnen des Videos in Avidemux gibt es folgende Fehlermeldung (siehe Anhang).


----------

